

Show HN: An OS that installs in less than 2 seconds - denniskane
https://www.urdesk.net/

======
geonic
I don't see the point of it. The time of browser based "operating systems"
about ten years ago has long gone. And even back then the whole idea was
quickly scrapped again.

------
joegyoung
I see the desktop. But what I really wanted was to install Google Chrome on
that Desktop.

------
irascible
This is pretty rad. It's either a convincing simulacra of a linux, or it's a
linux? or is there a difference?!

This is doing my head in, maan.

~~~
irascible
Heheh tricked me. I think it's a resume!

------
voltagex_
Blank for me in Chrome 36.0.1985.125

~~~
denniskane
I'm running 40.0.2214.111. I never would have thought to test it on 36!

EDIT: I wouldn't even know HOW to test it on 36... (where do they keep those
old ones?)

~~~
voltagex_
Sorry, silly $EMPLOYER policies.

~~~
denniskane
I would think that an $EMPLOYER that doesn't want to keep things up to date
would insist on something like $MSIE7 rather than $CHROME36, haha!

------
anaxag0ras
Why doesn't this work on Firefox?

~~~
blfr
Seems to be working fine in my Firefox 36 on Ubuntu 14.10.

